# Convert PNG to Tajima DST?



## Jaxel (Feb 23, 2011)

Are there any FREE programs out there that can help me create a DST file for embroidery from a PNG? I have a whole bunch of images I want to put on hats and/or t-shirts, but I don't want to pay $100 EACH image to get it converted to DST. Does anyone know of any free software that would let me convert these images to DST? Or someone out there who would be willing to do it for free?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I can convert and/or resize .... But not digitize them.
I have done some manual digitizing in Janome .. But your Pics look too detailed for me to do it manually.
I can revise (simplify) them in Photoshop

I have played with Buzz-2-Stitches .. It's about the cheapest digitizing software I know of ...
But I didn't like the results.

I'm subscribed here .. In case you get a better answer.
And welcome to the TSG Forum


----------



## Jaxel (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for your quick response; sizing isn't really an issue as I can resize them myself, and I actually have layered PSD files of all these images. The problem is digitizing them.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If it was something with a simple outline .. It can be done fairly easy
but I have no control over the angle of the stitches.
#2 is the generated outline .. I think you can see the problem in doing it manually.

Resizing the embroidery file .. is not the same as resizing the pic in Photoshop


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Embroidery has rarely come up here at TSG .. And I don't think many of the wizards here know what a dst file is.
I don't think you're going to find any freeware.
I only know because I have to support my wife's expensive habit 
I have BuzzXplore and BuzzResize and her Janome software .. If this helps.
I know where I can borrow Buzz2Stitches if needed in a crisis.

What I need is a bmp file outline (Simple) to work with in Janome.


----------

